# Outlook 2003 - Problem opening a certain PDF file



## jamesp81 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a user who has Office Outlook 2003 (ver 11.5608.5606) and running Windows XP. There is a certain PDF file he receives frequently that doesn't want to open. When he does open it he gets the following error message:

"Can't create file: (filename). Right-click the folder you want to create the file in. Then click properties on the shortcut menu, to check your permission for the folder."

Originally, this only happened occasionally. I would have my user go into his Outlook Secure Temp Folder (C:\Documents and Settings\User Name\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\(Folder Name)) and delete all files. This would fix the problem for a while. It eventually got to where he had to do this every time he wanted to open this particular PDF. Today, going through this process no longer fixes the problem; he always gets the same error message as above.

This behavior only occurs with this one PDF file that he gets on a regular basis. All other PDF files open normally. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## JChrist (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi
I just want to tell you that I have the exact same problem and would also like to hear if you have found any kind of solution. I have been seeking on the net for quite some time now and did not find anything that could solve the problem. For info I am running Windows XP, Outlook 2003 (11.8169.8172) SP3 and Adobe Acrobat 8 professional ver. 8.1.1. Like You said "any insight would be appreciated"


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

Un-install Acrobat, remove all ref of acrobat from registery, restart and reinstall acrobat.

Also try to make this user a local administrator on PC and see if problem resloves, i am saying this because sometimes acrobat needs to install some bits and cannot if user is not local admin. I had a user who would try to open an english pdf but could not.

The reason was that it was made in japan and even if there are no japanese text u still need to install japanese fonts.

Give it a try guys


----------

